# Drill Bits



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2016)

What are you guys using for drilling through tangs and scales. What I'm using isn't working anymore and I need some new ones.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a handle maker but these bits by Boshe have impressed me on the job site. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000TZX3A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The case is well made too which is a nice bonus.


----------



## jessf (Mar 23, 2016)

Are you following guidelines on drill speed and using cutting oil? Some bits are ground for wood, others for metal. I have a set of crappy rigid bits and they do the trick. If they get dull I sharpen them.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2016)

Rick, are you looking to just try something new or to up your game? Got a drill press?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Rick, are you looking to just try something new or to up your game? Got a drill press?



I'm using a drill press. I suppose I should set it for the slowest speed. I am not using oil however. I find it extremely difficult lately especially with AS. I have a project or two in the immediate future and would like to have the best tool for the job. Is there anything on amazon you could link me to or perhaps Jantz?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2016)

Drill press = good

I use carbide drill bits for enlarging tang holes but I greatly prefer carbide "tipped" vs solid bits because they flex (don't shatter like solid carbide bits do) plus they're much cheaper. Drill the tang holes oversize prior to drilling the scales. Oh and you can run them dry at whatever speed you like, they'll open up any steel I've come across even fully hardened through and they last a long time, great value tool - "Norseman straight fluted carbide tipped".

For the scale (pin) holes, I use an under size drill bit followed by a barely under-sized "straight flute reamer". This gives absolutely perfect tap the pin in for an interference fit hole you could want - trust me on this.

Having said all that, should you be using 1/4" pins or larger then you're hosed because I've never been able to get these tools in large enough sizes to help there.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 24, 2016)

SOLD. Thanks BILL13


----------



## Castalia (Mar 24, 2016)

This will help your bits last longer and go slow on drilling steel. http://www.amazon.com/Oatey-30200-Cutting-Threads-16-Ounce/dp/B0069KPMGW?ie=UTF8&keywords=cutting%20oil&qid=1458853072&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## RDalman (Mar 25, 2016)

I use regular hss bits for anything, freehand sharpen, oil and correct (low) speed does it. I don't drill hardened steel though.


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 25, 2016)

I've used a lot of different brands of drill bits over many years but, Lee Valley has some great HSS bits that cut fantastic. I liked them so much that I bought the Box set of 28 and even though they are expensive they cut a very clean hole.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/pa...531,42240,45534,42240,45534,42240,45533,42240


----------

